
Adblocker Alternative: Ad Limiter - vincent_s
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ad-limiter-from-sitetruth/lhenadjfjeijgkddmafcnkmdgpbnakfk
======
vincent_s
"Ad Limiter cleans up search results by showing only one ad per search result
page."

